# What is your set like?



## SportPok

I am using a set of basically mix-and-match irons Titleist, Taylormade, Callaway and others.

I am also using a great Nike driver, that thing is incredible, although I am not sure whether it was worth the amount of money that I got it for although it was already used, White Hot putter and a usually using Nike balls.

What is your golf bag filled with?


----------



## Moldy Cornflakes

I currently have a worn out teal colored set of clubs I found at a flea market for $40. I only use them to practice drives in my backyard, because I would be mortified to actually take them onto a course. I usually rent when I play an actual game. I'll probably get my own new set of clubs in the next few months, though.


----------



## gOLfEr056

I have a really nice old set of Titleist clubs that were my fathers. They work great. I might end up getting a new set, maybe even some fitted clubs if I want to go all out and really spend some money. I just don't know if I wanna drop a grand on clubs.

Any suggestions on what I should do?


----------



## hacker30

I have been playing with a custom knock off set for ten years with no problem except i have worn the grooves on some of them so i dont get the spin on some of my short irons i use to so i will probably buy a name brand this time around simply because i have gotten better and know i will continue to play but i will demo them first before i put down a chunk of change on new ones .


----------



## memorex88

Callaway Big Bertha.
Cleveland 588 RTG lob wedge.
White Hot 2 Ball putter.
Maxfli Noodle balls.


----------



## PRGolfer

Pro-Tech Mega
1- 310cc Driver 
1- 450cc Penn Driver (bought separately) :dunno: 
3-PW Irons
Putter

By the exception of the Penn driver, everything else came in a set


----------



## fuzzyjr

Ping G5 Speeder 757 Shaft
Callaway Steelhead III 3 wood Fuji Stiff
Cleveland Launcher 17* 4 Wood Fuji Stiff
Nike CPR 18* Hybrid (believe it or not BEST CLUB I OWN)
Cleveland Launcher irons Stiff
Nike SV wedge
Cleveland Classics IV Putter
Srixon Soft Feel balls


----------



## Homeless

I'm using Callaway Big Bertha woods, and Callaway 18x irons. They all have regular flex graphite shafts. I just got them about a month ago and like them enough, but I find that for some reason the 4 and 8 irons are a little more whippy than the rest of the clubs. I have never owned graphite shafted clubs before, is there supposed to be a little difference between clubs or am I just paranoid.


----------



## fitz-uk

See the sig

Fujikura stiff shaft on the driver, S300 steel shafts on the irons


----------



## BrandonB

|
|
|
v


----------



## Prea

check sig...thats what i have in the bag now but i have odd clubs laying around the house


----------



## 373

I currently have a mixed bag of Callaway and Taylor equipment with a variety of putters that move in and out like nightly guests at a road side Holiday Inn.

I've been looking for a set of Callaway X-16 Pro irons and just found them tonight. I'm going to build my second set around them and if I like them better, they will become set #1. My current irons are a set of Taylor R540XD's and they feel pretty good, but I'm looking for a little more tech help for my aging golf game.


----------



## ShmocloGolf

Vvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv


----------



## 373

Hmmmmm... I think my set is more like <<<<<<<<<<< than vvvvvvvvvvvv

I received the Callaway X-16 Pro irons and if the weather is good, I'm trying them for the first time tomorrow. Just chipping around the back yard, I can't tell anything, but they look good and since I'm partial to Callaway clubs, I suspect they will work out for me. Watch for a change in my signature if it happens.


----------



## Callaway_Purist

Driver- Callaway FT-3 Fusion w/ Draw Bias, and Aloila NVS shaft
Fairway Woods- FT-3 Fusion 5 wood w/ Aloila NVS shaft, ERC Fusion 3 wood
Iron- (4-PW) X-14 Pro Series w/ rifle shafts
Wedges- Ram SW, Titlest Lob Wedge, and occasionally a foot wedge:laugh: 
Putter- DFX Two Ball Blade
Ball- Callaway HX-Tour (56)


----------



## JBHOLMES

*vvvvvvvvv*

King Cobra 400SZ 9.0* Regular Flex 

Adams Tight Lies GT 15* degree Smart 3Wood

Adams Tight Lies GT 19* Strong 5Wood

Adams Idea A1 Hybrid 3-PW (True Temper steel shaft) 

Adams Tom Watson Series 56* SW (steel shaft)

Cleveland Tour Action Reg. 588 64* LW (steel shaft)

Odyssey Dual Force Rossie Blade Putter 

Ogio Edge STYLE 612506 Black Stand bag


----------



## golfermatt91

TaylorMade R540Xd driver- definitley time for upgrade
TaylorMade V-steel 3 wood always in bag
TaylorMade V-steel 5 wood i put it in the bag depending on the course
TaylorMade Rac Os2 irons 3-pw
TaylorMade rac black 55* sw
TaylorMade Rac black 58* lob wedge
Cleveland classics putter(in a couple weeks im getting the odyssey srt putter or a scotty)
Orlimar stand bag
Titleist pro v1 golf balls(i might try out the taylorMade balls)
footjoy glove
FootJoy e-confort shoes


----------



## 373

It's 3 weeks later and I'm still messing around between three sets of irons.

The Callaway X-16's are OK, but a bit of a disappointment after hitting an acquaintance's and liking them so much. Regardless that they give me back good distance and appear to have virtually no offset of consequence, I have a lot of trouble fading them at will. It's almost as if the technology is TOO good and keeps me from it.

The Taylormade r540XD irons are a good set with incredible soft feel and I'm dying to love them, but being a store line, I suspect they are inconsistantly lofted and I'm in touch with someone who will check them and who SAYS he can bend them a bit even though they are cast. If there was ever a love affair with the cosmetics of a club, it's with these irons.

Then there's the Taylormade rac-LT2 set... I got these after trying a loaner set and they might be the best comnination of length and control going either left or right with them, but they don't feel near as good as the cheap r540XD set.

This is about like guitar shopping, a subject about which I know a great deal. I can spend a year looking at the same model over and over until one particular musical grouping of wood talks to me. My golf clubs have always been like that with me too. Eventually it will all come together, but since I'm on a diet and my swing is probably changing as my body does, I'm not taking much of this too seriously until I get back down to around 260... (I'm at 285 right now.)


----------



## Police

|
|
|
|
|
|
\/


----------



## Fourputt

In my sig...

|
|
|
|
|
V


----------



## lovegolf

SportPok said:


> I am using a set of basically mix-and-match irons Titleist, Taylormade, Callaway and others.
> 
> I am also using a great Nike driver, that thing is incredible, although I am not sure whether it was worth the amount of money that I got it for although it was already used, White Hot putter and a usually using Nike balls.
> 
> What is your golf bag filled with?


I have the nike pro combo originals and I think they are awesome. I have a ping tall putter and I have a R5 knock off driver which I had custom fitted, and callaway 5 wood. I would not change anything in my bag. I always play with the same balls and I am 10 handicap.


----------



## Golfbum

My current bag setup is as follows
Tour Tradition Driver, 10.5* Grafalloy ProElite. This is a dead ringer clone of the Titleist 983K, Would not suprise me if this head came from the same factory that the 983K heads were made.

Titleist 904F 15 & 19* fairway woods R4375 Shafts

TaylorMade Mid Rescue 22* Regular Steel shaft

WISHON 550C forged irons 4-PW True Temper S200 shafts. Wishon irons are one of the best non OEM irons made. Tom Wishon knows his stuff when it comes to golf clubs.

TaylorMade RAC Satin 52 & 56* wedges

YES TracyII putter

TaylorMade Stand Bag

Ball of choice, Titleist NXT Tour

Shoes, BITE Journey 

I have a MINT set of forged muscle back blades made by a Canadian company called TNT. These blades were manufactured between 1991-1997. so not sure what year these were made. They look like brand new. Dave Barr, a Canadian who played on the PGA and currently plays on the Champions Tour uses irons like these. TNT Grinders, thing of beauty. I have played with the 7-PW from this set. They feel like butter! But they are too nice to use, so I keep them as a show set.


----------



## flomarilius

Nike top to bottom (including glasses and belt and all other apparel beside shoes). Oh yea subtract the putter because I would never use a Nike putter lol =D


----------



## Ryan

Just look at my signature...I'm currently looking for a new set of irons, probably Cleveland CG2s and a 2-ball SRT to complete my dream set! My boss and local pro said this though..."It's not the arrows in the quiver, it's the archer shooting the bow."

Good luck,
Ryan


----------



## JPsuff

.


I'm a Golfsmith devotee.

I have been building my own clubs, (and tinkering, adjusting, lengthening, shortening, weighting them), for years.

I love forged clubs and when I settled on what I have now, I was seriously looking at the Mizuno MP-33's. But when I looked at the Snake Eyes 600B's, I was looking at the same clubhead.
Plus, I could build them the way I wanted to, with the shafts I wanted and in the configuration I wanted, so I went with Golfsmith.

All I can say is that these irons are great.

The feel and workability is phenomenal and they look great as well. I have been experimenting with the cavity backed version of these irons, (600C's) and have built the 3-5 irons. They feel even better than the "B's" and I am currently in the process of building the 6-PW to try out.

I list my driver as a Nike SQ but I just ordered it and it should be here in a week or so. I'm not sure about the NV 75 shaft, but that's all they offered besides a Diamana 83 at an extortionist's price. So, if the 75 doesn't work out, I can change it to something I'd like better.

I set up my clubs with progressive swingweights. That is to say that my driver is usually around a D-4 and the clubs swing a bit heavier as they get shorter. My 56 degree wedge weighs in at about E-0. This is something else I've been experimenting with and so far I like the feel.
I also like to grind the bounce on my wedges to get a more rounded bottom. And I like to lower the bounce near the heel so that when I lay the face open I get the loft I want but not so much bounce.


My complete set is listed below...

-JP


----------



## The Driver

*My Bag*

Pinemeadow Excel irons(X16 Clones)
Cleveland Launcher Ti 400cc with stock Fuji shaft.
Double Wall 3,5 wood although I'm taking the 5 out.
New Double Wall hybrid 17 degree which is why I removed the 5 wood.
Scotty Cameron blade putter about six years old
Callaway Red Hex ball which I don't believe is made anymore.


----------



## 373

As you can tell from my sig line, things have changed since the last time I posted in this thread. I've been through a succession of borrowed irons, trying virtually everything Callaway made in the past few years. Little by little, I grew to like the X-Tour irons, but my swing is too inconsistent for them and I'm currently leaning towards the X18's.


----------

